# floppy This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## GuitarMannDude (Oct 19, 2007)

I replaced my MOBO and processor and installed windows XP. During the install restart, it wouldn't. I hard rebooted and finished the install. Now the windows restart hangs at "shutting down the computer". The floppy controller, communications port (COMM 1), and ECP printer port (LPT1) are all inop (as per device manager). The CPU runs at 100% all of the time also in Task Manager.
Any clues as to what is going on?
I have already reinstalled XP, cleared cmos/bios. I can't update the bios because of the floppy being inop.
I have installed all necessary MOBO drivers from ABit too.

With the floppy, Communications port (COM1), and ECP Printer Port (LPT1) I get this error code:

This device cannot start. (Code 10)
I have uninstalled and rebooted each device.
I have reinstalled XP twice.

Here is system info and an error log:
Here is the Belarc readout.
Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Igor (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Wednesday, October 17, 2007 8:13:33 PM 
Advisor Version: 7.2t 
Windows Logon: Guido 


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies. 

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) SiS Technology Inc. SiS661FX + SiS964 
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
3.07 gigahertz Intel Celeron
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: http://www.abit.com.tw SG-81 (SiS 661FX-964L) V1.0
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 10/26/2005 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
80.02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
76.46 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D [CD-ROM drive]

WDC WD800LB-00DNA0 [Hard drive] (80.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCADW1716834, rev 77.07W77, SMART Status: Healthy 480 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 80.02 GB 76.46 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Guido 10/17/2007 6:10:01 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest 10/13/2007 12:03:41 AM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account EPSON Stylus COLOR 480SXU on USB001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
SiS 5513 IDE UDMA Controller SiS Mirage Graphics [Display adapter]
ViewSonic E771-4 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, s/n AY02609847, June 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller (3x) Realtek AC'97 Audio 
Communications Other Devices 

SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
primary IP Address: 192.168.1.202 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 
Physical Address: 00:50:8D:83:81:3C 

Networking Dns Servers: 65.83.241.181
67.32.118.46 
USB Human Interface Device
Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 5300C/5370C
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
HID-compliant mouse
PCI Class USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (3x) 

This is the Error Log from Advanced System Info

Date - Time Source Description 
Friday, October 12, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Friday, October 12, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Friday, October 12, 2007 W32Time Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15 minutes. The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)

Friday, October 12, 2007 W32Time The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. No attempt to contact a source will be made for 14 minutes. NtpClient has no source of accurate time.

Friday, October 12, 2007 W32Time Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15 minutes. The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)

Friday, October 12, 2007 W32Time The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. No attempt to contact a source will be made for 14 minutes. NtpClient has no source of accurate time.

Friday, October 12, 2007 W32Time Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15 minutes. The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)

Friday, October 12, 2007 W32Time The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. No attempt to contact a source will be made for 14 minutes. NtpClient has no source of accurate time.

Friday, October 12, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Friday, October 12, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Friday, October 12, 2007 SideBySide Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

Friday, October 12, 2007 SideBySide Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Refere nce error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system. .

Friday, October 12, 2007 SideBySide Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Player\Microsoft.VC80.MFC\MFC8 0U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully. . 

Friday, October 12, 2007 SideBySide Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

Friday, October 12, 2007 SideBySide Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Refere nce error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system. .

Friday, October 12, 2007 SideBySide Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Player\Microsoft.VC80.MFC\MFC8 0U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully. .

Saturday, October 13, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Saturday, October 13, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Saturday, October 13, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Saturday, October 13, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

(I forgot to set the time after cmos reset and battery removal and reinstall + XP reinstall)
Wednesday, December 31, 2003 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, December 31, 2003 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 Windows Update Agent Unable to Connect: Windows is unable to connect to the automatic updates service and therefore cannot download and install updates according to the set schedule. Windows will continue to try to establish a connection.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 NetBT The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.202. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.201 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 NetBT The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.202. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.201 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 NetBT The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.202. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.201 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 NetBT The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.202. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.201 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 NetBT The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.202. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.201 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 BROWSER The browser was unable to promote itself to master browser. The computer that currently believes it is the master browser is JEN.

Tuesday, October 16, 2007 NetBT The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.202. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.201 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 atapi The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 atapi The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 atapi The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 atapi The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 atapi The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 atapi The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort1.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 SideBySide Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 SideBySide Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Refere nce error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system. .

Wednesday, October 17, 2007 SideBySide Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Player\Microsoft.VC80.MFC\MFC8 0U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully. .

Thursday, October 18, 2007 Serial While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

Thursday, October 18, 2007 ParVdm Unable to get device object pointer for port object.

Friday, October 12, 2007 AVG7 2007-10-12 08:15:58,031 IGOR [002012:000272] ERROR 000 AVG7.AM service module run failed: Error 0x80040154

Thursday, October 18, 2007 Applicatio n Hang Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16544, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000. 

I don't know about most of this except the Network/WORKGROUP stuff. Haven't installed home network yet between both computers.

Thanks for any helpray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm clear the drive with dariks boot n nuke (free)

http://dban.sourceforge.net/


then do a clean install >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## iamnicklandry (Jun 3, 2010)

I do know this is an old thread but I wanted to go on record so maybe someone else could get the help they need here too.

I am having the exact same issue. I dunno if Xp was having any issues with the printer port comm ports and the parallel port, but windows 7 sure is. I only had XP on here to test this used computer to see if it was worth keeping as it was from the junked pile at my shop. 

The computer is a dell that someone replaced the Mobo with a Foxconn socket 775 and put a celeron D onn it, but it will only support a P4 800 FSB so I put a P4 3.0/1M/800FBS on it and wala. Works like a champ.

Now after reading the previous posts I just happened to check the links on the guy aboves post, the ones about the bad power supplies, and found something interesting. This computer that I'm having issues with has a cheap power supply and the voltage reads:

cpu Vcore +4.08V
+3.3 +4.08
+5 +6.85
+12 +16.32

That could cuase something to not work, or maybe even fry something in the long run. I'm a 12 volt specialist by trade but now a stay at home dad running a computer shop out of an 8 by 12 building next to my house that makes around a grand a month. I've been studying computers for 14 years now and have seen this issue before but couldn't remember the solution... so.... since it's 2:30 A.M. and I need to get some rest I'll replace the power supply later this eve (probably late) and post the findings here.

If you got an issue feel free to pm me and I'll se what I can do. & remember, Google is your friend, but you gota put it in the words that are used on the page you are looking for and that can get tricky sometimes.

P.S. BTW the "Clean Install" is not the issue here. I used 2 freshly formatted hard driveswith the same results. One of them was wiped using the DOD method as that how it was wiped before I got it. so that's not my issue here.


----------

